# Does the Word "Baptizo" Require Immersion?



## Scholten (Dec 3, 2012)

The following are a statement and a response from a dialogue that is taking place in our congregation. A number of our members advocate believer's baptism whereas we are a member of the Christian Reformed denomination, a covenantal, Reformed church. Any insights you can add will assist us in our wrestling with this topic. 

*Statement for Believer’s Baptism.*​
Any time the words baptizo or baptisma are used, the mode of baptism dis-cussed must be overwhelming and/or immersion by rule of definition.
Blue Letter Bible - Lexicon
Blue Letter Bible - Lexicon


*Paedo-baptist Response *​
The Statement claims, “Any time the words baptizo or baptisma are used, the mode of baptism discussed must be overwhelming and/or immersion by rule of definition.” (bold added) The following three paragraphs show this to not be the case. 
I think I would mark this False, because Hebrews 9:10 and following refers to baptisms of the OT that clearly involved sprinkling of the people. Here the word baptizmous is translated as "ceremonial cleansings" in the NIV, and then refers to all the sprinklings of the people by the blood in the Old Testament. In Hebrews 9 a form of the word baptize is used and as has been pointed out here what is referred to is sprinkling, not “overwhelming and/or immersion.” Therefore, the Statement is not correct. 
Mark 7:4 also refers to the washing (baptismous) of dining couches. It is extremely unlikely the Jews would immerse the couches. It is possible they took a wet cloth and washed the entire surface of the couch (hence being more a “washing”) but given the Jewish practices it is much more likely they would have sprinkled the couches for ceremonial reasons as they did in the Old Testament references given above. I disagree with the Statement when it says that “The discussions in Mark 7, Hebrews 6, Hebrews 9, Lev 11, Numbers 19, etc. are all discussions of spiritual purification via washings.” How could the “baptism” or washing of a couch be spiritual? This passage also shows a form of the word baptizo being used but neither over-whelming nor immersion are being referred to. 
In Luke 11:38 we find, “The Pharisee was astonished to see that he did not first wash before dinner.” (RSV) The word translated “wash” is again a form of baptizo. The Pharisees were not expecting Christ to immerse Himself before eating, it was the practice of that time to wash. This is the third New Testament example of the term baptizo being used and overwhelming and/or immersion are not being referred to. Therefore the Statement is incorrect to say that “the mode of baptism dis-cussed must be overwhelming and/or immersion.”
The first internet source the Statement quotes the Strong’s Concordance definition of baptizo. That definition gives the following, “2) to cleanse by dipping or submerging, to wash, to make clean with water, to wash one's self, bathe.” There-fore that reference agrees with the above. Washing is one option in addition to immerse and overwhelm. 

Another way to view the Statement here is that this should be marked Inconclusive, as the Eastern Orthodox Church immerses their infants. The mode cannot solve the question of infant vs. believer’s baptism.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 4, 2012)

*Here's BDAG...*

*βαπτίζω* fut. βαπτίσω; 1 aor. ἐβάπτισα. Mid.: ἐβαπτισάμην. Pass.: impf. ἐβαπτιζόμην; fut. βαπτισθήσομαι; 1 aor. ἐβαπτίσθην; pf. ptc. βεβαπτισμένος (Hippocr., Pla., esp. Polyb.+; UPZ 70, 13 [152/151 B.C.]; PGM 5, 69; LXX; ApcSed 14:7 [p. 136, 8f Ja.]; Philo; Joseph.; SibOr 5, 478; Just.; Mel., Fgm. 8, 1 and 2 Goodsp.=8b, 4 and 14 P.—In Gk. lit. gener. to put or go under water in a variety of senses, also fig., e.g. ‘soak’ Pla., Symp. 176b in wine) in our lit. only in ritual or ceremonial sense (as Plut.; Herm. Wr. [s. 2a below]; PGM 4, 44; 7, 441 λουσάμενος κ. βαπτισάμενος; 4 Km 5:14; Sir 34:25; Jdth 12:7; cp. Iren. 1, 21, 3 [Harv. I 183, 83]).

1. wash ceremonially for purpose of purification, wash, purify, of a broad range of repeated ritual washing rooted in Israelite tradition (cp. Just., D. 46, 2) Mk 7:4; Lk 11:38; Ox 840, 15.—WBrandt, Jüd. Reinheitslehre u. ihre Beschreibg. in den Ev. 1910; ABüchler, The Law of Purification in Mk 7:1–23: ET 21, 1910, 34–40; JDöller, D. Reinheits-u. Speisegesetze d. ATs 1917; JJeremias, TZ 5, ’49, 418–28. See 1QS 5:8–23; 2:25–3:12; 4:20–22.

2. to use water in a rite for purpose of renewing or establishing a relationship w. God, plunge, dip, wash, baptize. The transliteration ‘baptize’ signifies the ceremonial character that NT narratives accord such cleansing, but the need of qualifying statements or contextual coloring in the documents indicates that the term β. was not nearly so technical as the transliteration suggests.

2a. of dedicatory cleansing associated w. the ministry of John the Baptist (Orig., C. Cels. 1, 47, 4), abs. J 1:25, 28; 3:23a; 10:40; hence John is called ὁ βαπτίζων Mk 1:4; 6:14, 24 (Goodsp., Probs. 50–52).—Pass. Mt 3:16; ISm 1:1; oft. have oneself baptized, get baptized Mt 3:13f; Lk 3:7, 12, 21; 7:30; J 3:23b; GEb 18, 35f; IEph 18:2 al. (B-D-F §314; s. §317).—(ἐν) ὕδατι w. water Mk 1:8a; Lk 3:16a; Ac 1:5a; 11:16a; ἐν (τῷ) ὕδατι J 1:26, 31, 33; ἐν τῷ Ἰορδ. (4 Km 5:14) Mt 3:6; Mk 1:5; εἰς τὸν Ἰορδ. (cp. Plut., Mor. 166a βάπτισον σεαυτὸν εἰς θάλασσαν; Herm. Wr. 4, 4 βάπτισον σεαυτὸν εἰς τὸν κρατῆρα) Mk 1:9.—W. the external element and purpose given ἐν ὕδατι εἰς μετάνοιαν Mt 3:11a (AOliver, Is β. used w. ἐν and the Instrumental?: RevExp 35, ’38, 190–97).—βαπτίζεσθαι τὸ βάπτισμα Ἰωάννου undergo John’s baptism Lk 7:29. εἰς τί ἐβαπτίσθητε; Ac 19:3 means, as the answer shows, in reference to what (baptism) were you baptized? i.e. what kind of baptism did you receive (as the context indicates, John’s baptism was designed to implement repentance as a necessary stage for the reception of Jesus; with the arrival of Jesus the next stage was the receipt of the Holy Spirit in connection with apostolic baptism in the name of Jesus, who was no longer the ‘coming one’, but the arrived ‘Lord’)? β. βάπτισμα μετανοίας administer a repentance baptism vs. 4; GEb 13, 74.—S. the lit. on Ἰωάν(ν)ης 1, and on the baptism of Jesus by John: JBornemann, D. Taufe Christi durch Joh. 1896; HUsener, D. Weihnachtsfest2 1911; DVölter, D. Taufe Jesu durch Joh.: NThT 6, 1917, 53–76; WBundy, The Meaning of Jesus’ Baptism: JR 7, 1927, 56–75; MJacobus, Zur Taufe Jesu bei Mt 3:14, 15: NKZ 40, 1929, 44–53; SHirsch, Taufe, Versuchung u. Verklärung Jesu ’32; DPlooij, The Baptism of Jesus: RHarris Festschr. (Amicitiae Corolla), ed. HWood ’33, 239–52; JKosnetter, D. Taufe Jesu ’36; HRowley, TManson memorial vol., ed. Higgins ’59, 218–29 (Qumran); JSchneider, Der historische Jesus u. d. kerygmatische Christus ’61, 530–42; HKraft, TZ 17, ’61, 399–412 (Joel); FLentzen-Dies, D. Taufe Jesu nach den Synoptikern, ’70. More reff. s.v. περιστερά.

2b. of cleansing performed by Jesus J 3:22, 26; 4:1; difft. 4:2 with disclaimer of baptismal activity by Jesus personally.

2c. of the Christian sacrament of initiation after Jesus’ death (freq. pass.; s. above 2a; Iren. 3, 12, 9 [Harv. II 63, 3]) Mk 16:16; Ac 2:41; 8:12f, 36, 38; 9:18; 10:47; 16:15, 33; 18:8; 22:16; 1 Cor 1:14–17; D 7 (where baptism by pouring is allowed in cases of necessity); ISm 8:2.—β. τινὰ εἰς (τὸ) ὄνομά τινος (s. ὄνομα 1dγב) baptize in or w. respect to the name of someone: (τοῦ) κυρίου Ac 8:16; 19:5; D 9:5; Hv 3, 7, 3. Cp. 1 Cor 1:13, 15. εἰς τ. ὄν. τ. πατρὸς καὶ τ. υἱοῦ καὶ τ. ἁγίου πνεύματος Mt 28:19 (on the original form of the baptismal formula see FConybeare, ZNW 2, 1901, 275–88; ERiggenbach, BFCT VII/1, 1903; VIII/4, 1904; HHoltzmann, Ntl. Theologie2 I 1911, 449f; OMoe: RSeeberg Festschr. 1929, I 179–96; GOngaro, Biblica 19, ’38, 267–79; GBraumann, Vorpaulinische christl. Taufverkündigung bei Paulus ’62); D 7:1, 4. Likew. ἐν τῷ ὀν. Ἰ. Χριστοῦ Ac 2:38 v.l.; 10:48; ἐπὶ τῷ ὀν. Ἰ. Χρ. Ac 2:38 text; more briefly εἰς Χριστόν Gal 3:27; Ro 6:3a. To be baptized εἰς Χρ. is for Paul an involvement in Christ’s death and its implications for the believer εἰς τὸν θάνατον αὐτοῦ ἐβαπτίσθημεν vs. 3b (s. Ltzm. ad loc.; HSchlier, EvTh ’38, 335–47; GWagner, D. relgeschichtliche Problem von Rö 6:1–11, ’62, tr. Pauline Bapt. and the Pagan Mysteries, by JSmith, ’67; RSchnackenburg, Baptism in the Thought of St. Paul ’64, tr. of D. Heilsgeschehen b. d. Taufe nach dem Ap. Paulus ’50). The effect of baptism is to bring all those baptized εἰς ἓν σῶμα 1 Cor 12:13 (perh. wordplay: ‘plunged into one body’).—W. the purpose given εἰς ἄφεσιν τ. ἁμαρτιῶν Ac 2:38 (IScheftelowitz, D. Sündentilgung durch Wasser: ARW 17, 1914, 353–412).—Diod S 5, 49, 6: many believe that by being received into the mysteries by the rites (τελεταί) they become more devout, more just, and better in every way.—ὑπὲρ τ. νεκρῶν 1 Cor 15:29a, s. also vs. *29b, is obscure because of our limited knowledge of a practice that was evidently obvious to the recipients of Paul’s letter; it has been interpr. (1) in place of the dead, i.e. vicariously; (2) for the benefit of the dead, in var. senses; (3) locally, over (the graves of) the dead; (4) on account of the dead, infl. by their good ex.; of these the last two are the least probable. See comm. and HPreisker, ZNW 23, 1924, 298–304; JZingerle, Heiliges Recht: JÖAI 23, 1926; Rtzst., Taufe 43f; AMarmorstein, ZNW 30, ’31, 277–85; AOliver, RevExp 34, ’37, 48–53; three articles: Kirchenblatt 98, ’42 and six: ET 54, ’43; 55, ’44; MRaeder, ZNW 46, ’56, 258–60; BFoschini, 5 articles: CBQ 12, ’50 and 13, ’51.—On the substitution of a ceremony by another person cp. Diod S 4, 24, 5: the boys who do not perform the customary sacrifices lose their voices and become as dead persons in the sacred precinct. When someone takes a vow to make the sacrifice for them, their trouble disappears at once.

3. to cause someone to have an extraordinary experience akin to an initiatory water-rite, to plunge, baptize. Cp. ‘take the plunge’ and s. OED ‘Plunge’ II 5 esp. for the rendering of usage 3c, below.

3a. typologically of Israel’s passage through the Red Sea εἰς τὸν Μωϋσῆν ἐβαπτίσαντο they got themselves plunged/ baptized for Moses, thereby affirming his leadership 1 Cor 10:2 v.l. (if the pass. ἐβαπτίσθησαν is to be read with N. the point remains the same; but the mid. form puts the onus, as indicated by the context, on the Israelites).

3b. of the Holy Spirit (fire) β. τινὰ (ἐν) πνεύματι ἁγίῳ Mk 1:8 (v.l. + ἐν); J 1:33; Ac 1:5b; 11:16b; cp. 1 Cor 12:13 (cp. Just., D. 29, 1). ἐν πν. ἁγ. καὶ πυρί Mt 3:11b; Lk 3:16b (JDunn, NovT 14, ’72, 81–92). On the oxymoron of baptism w. fire: REisler, Orphischdionysische Mysterienged. in d. christl. Antike: Vortr. d. Bibl. Warburg II/2, 1925, 139ff; CEdsman, Le baptême de feu (ASNU 9) ’40. JATRobinson, The Baptism of John and Qumran, HTR 50, ’57, 175–91; cp. 1QS 4:20f.

3c. of martyrdom (s. the fig. uses in UPZ 70, 13 [152/151 B.C.]; Diod S 1, 73, 6; Plut., Galba 1062 [21, 3] ὀφλήμασι βεβ. ‘overwhelmed by debts’; Chariton 2, 4, 4, βαπτιζόμενος ὑπὸ τ. ἐπιθυμίας; Vi. Aesopi I c. 21 p. 278, 4 λύπῃ βαπτιζόμενος; Achilles Tat. 3, 10, 1 πλήθει βαπτισθῆναι κακῶν; Herm. Wr. 4, 4 ἐβαπτίσαντο τοῦ νοός; Is 21:4; Jos., Bell. 4, 137 ἐβάπτισεν τ. πόλιν ‘he drowned the city in misery’) δύνασθε τὸ βάπτισμα ὸ̔ ἐγὼ βαπτίζομαι βαπτισθῆναι; Mk 10:38 (perh. the stark metaph. of impending personal disaster is to be rendered, ‘are you prepared to be drowned the way I’m going to be drowned?’); cp. vs. 39; Mt 20:22 v.l.; in striking contrast to fire Lk 12:50 (GDelling, Novum Testamentum 2, ’57, 92–115).—PAlthaus, Senior, D. Heilsbedeutung d. Taufe im NT 1897; WHeitmüller, Im Namen Jesu 1903, Taufe u. Abendmahl b. Paulus 1903, Taufe u. Abendmahl im Urchristentum 1911; FRendtorff, D. Taufe im Urchristentum 1905; HWindisch, Taufe u. Sünde im ältesten Christentum 1908; ASeeberg, D. Taufe im NT2 1913; AvStromberg, Studien zu Theorie u. Praxis der Taufe 1913; GottfrKittel, D. Wirkungen d. chr. Wassertaufe nach d. NT: StKr 87, 1914, 25ff; WKoch, D. Taufe im NT3 1921; JLeipoldt, D. urchr. Taufe im Lichte der Relgesch. 1928; RReitzenstein, D. Vorgesch. d. christl. Taufe 1929 (against him HSchaeder, Gnomon 5, 1929, 353–70, answered by Rtzst., ARW 27, 1929, 241–77); FDölger, Ac I 1929, II 1930; HvSoden, Sakrament u. Ethik bei Pls: ROtto Festschr., Marburger Theologische Studien ’31, no. 1, 1–40; MEnslin, Crozer Quarterly 8, ’31, 47–67; BBacon, ATR 13, ’31, 155–74; CBowen: RHutcheon, Studies in NT, ’36, 30–48; GBornkamm, ThBl 17, ’38, 42–52; 18, ’39, 233–42; HSchlier, EvTh ’38, 335–47 (Ro 6); EBruston, La notion bibl. du baptême: ÉTLR ’38, 67–93; 135–50; HMarsh, The Origin and Signif. of the NT Baptism ’41; KBarth, D. kirchl. Lehre v. d. Taufe2 ’43 (Eng. tr., The Teaching of the Church Regarding Baptism, EPayne ’48); FGrant, ATR 27, ’45, 253–63; HSchlier, D. kirchl. Lehre v. d. Taufe: TLZ 72, ’47, 321–26; OCullmann, Baptism in the NT (tr. JReid) ’50; MBarth, D. Taufe ein Sakrament? ’51; RBultmann, Theology of the NT, tr. KGrobel ’51, I 133–44; JSchneider, D. Taufe im NT ’52; DStanley, TS 18, ’57, 169–215; EFascher, Taufe: Pauly-W. 2. Reihe IV 2501–18 (’32); AOepke, TW I ’33, 527–44; GBeasley-Murray, Baptism in the NT ’62; MQuesnel, Baptisés dans l’Esprit ’85 (Acts); DDaube, The NT and Rabbinic Judaism ’56, 106–40; NMcEleney, Conversion, Circumstance and the Law: NTS 20, ’74, 319–41; HBraun, Qumran u. d. NT II ’66, 1–29; OBetz, D. Proselytentaufe der Qumransekte u. d. NT: RevQ 1, ’58, 213–34; JYsebaert, Gk. Baptismal Terminology, ’62. S. τέκνον 1aα.—B. 1482. DELG s.v. βάπτω. M-M. EDNT. TW. Sv.

*
βάπτισμα*, ατος, τό (s. βαπτίζω; found only in Christian writers; ApcSed 14:6 [p. 136, 7 and 9 Ja.]; Just., D.; Mel., Fgm. 6 al.)

1. the ceremonious use of water for purpose of renewing or establishing a relationship w. God, plunging, dipping, washing, water-rite, baptism

1a. of John’s rite (Orig., C. Cels. 1, 44, 13 al. [T. Jesus]) Mt 3:7; 21:25; Mk 11:30; Lk 7:29; 20:4; Ac 1:22; 10:37; 18:25; 19:3; β. μετανοίας Mk 1:4; Lk 3:3 (in these two passages with εἰς ἄφεσιν ἁμαρτιῶν [proclaiming] a baptism-with-repentance to receive forgiveness of sins) Ac 13:24; 19:4; GEb 13, 74.

1b. of Christian rite β. φέρον ἄφεσιν ἁμαρτιῶν B 11:1; β. εἰς τὸν θάνατον Ro 6:4 (s. βαπτίζω 2b). ἓν β. Eph 4:5. The person baptized is at the same time buried w. Christ Col 2:12 v.l.; 1 Pt 3:21 (s. ἀντίτυπος). Compared to a soldier’s weapons IPol 6:2. τηρεῖν τὸ β. ἁγνὸν καὶ ἀμίαντον 2 Cl 6:9. Ritual directions D 7:1, 4.

2. an extraordinary experience akin to an initiatory purification rite, a plunge, a baptism.

2a. metaph. of martyrdom Mk 10:38f; Lk 12:50; Mt 20:22f v.l. (s. GDelling, NovT 2, ’58, 92–115, and βαπτίζω 3c).

2b. metaph. of salvation β. ἐν σωτηρίᾳ Ἀχερουσίας λίμνης b. in the saving waters of the Acherusian lake ApcPt Rainer 1, 4f (s. Ἀχερούσιος; EPeterson, Frühkirche, Judentum u. Gnosis ’59, 310ff).—M-M. TW.


*βαπτισμός*, οῦ, ὁ (s. βαπτίζω; Antyllus the physician [II A.D.] in Oribasius 10, 3, 9, ‘act of immersion or dipping’)

1. water-rite for purpose of purification, washing, cleansing, of dishes Mk 7:4, 8 v.l. Of other ritual washings (Jos., Ant. 18, 117 of John’s baptism) Hb 9:10.—ESanders, Jewish Law fr. Jesus to the Mishnah ’90, 258–71 ( purification).

2. water-rite for purpose of renewing or establishing a relationship w. God, plunging experience, baptism burial with Christ in baptism Col 2:12. βαπτισμῶν διδαχή Hb 6:2 (a ref. to various water-rites, including prob. John’s baptism and Christian baptism).—M-M. TW.




Arndt, W., Danker, F. W., & Bauer, W. (2000). A Greek-English lexicon of the New Testament and other early Christian literature (3rd ed.) (164–165). Chicago: University of Chicago Press.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Dec 4, 2012)

"Now John also was baptizing in Aenon near Salim, because there was *much water *there. And they came and were baptized." John 3:23


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 4, 2012)

Bill The Baptist said:


> "Now John also was baptizing in Aenon near Salim, because there was *much water *there. And they came and were baptized." John 3:23



Would you need "little water" to perform any other mode if thousands of people were coming?


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 4, 2012)

Herb,

Unfortunately, it has been my experience here that discussions on this topic are rarely if ever profitable. They often quickly degenerate into trading pot-shots and can sometimes turn quite rancorous - with both sides perhaps being equally to blame.

Some years ago I conducted a comprehensive historical-grammatical study on this subject, which included a detailed section on the 3 NT references you mentioned in the OP. Once I have time to tidy it up a bit, I will send you a Personal Message with a link that will enable you to access it. Of course, just as with any study, you will have to judge its veracity for yourself, but I hope you will find it useful.


----------



## Jack K (Dec 4, 2012)

If βαπτίσω only means immersion and never anything else, that would make it one of the few words in any language in the history of the world that is allowed one and only one narrow meaning.

Usually, words have a range of meaning. The precise meaning is determined by usage and context. And biblical meanings should be determined first of all by biblical usage and context.

Rich's post is helpful. It reminds us that in biblical usage, that word (not just occasionally, but often) can mean a ceremonial washing that doesn't necessarily involve full immersion.



Scholten said:


> Mark 7:4 also refers to the washing (baptismous) of dining couches. It is extremely unlikely the Jews would immerse the couches. It is possible they took a wet cloth and washed the entire surface of the couch (hence being more a “washing”) but given the Jewish practices it is much more likely they would have sprinkled the couches for ceremonial reasons as they did in the Old Testament references given above. I disagree with the Statement when it says that “The discussions in Mark 7, Hebrews 6, Hebrews 9, Lev 11, Numbers 19, etc. are all discussions of spiritual purification via washings.” How could the “baptism” or washing of a couch be spiritual?



It sounds to me, from the context in Mark, that the couch washing _was_ spiritual. But that strengthens the case for sprinkling. The couch likely was sprinkled as a ceremonial sign that it was clean. So can't the baptism a believer be similar?


----------



## Scholten (Dec 4, 2012)

Phil D. said:


> Herb,
> 
> Unfortunately, it has been my experience here that discussions on this topic are rarely if ever profitable. They often quickly degenerate into trading pot-shots and can sometimes turn quite rancorous - with both sides perhaps being equally to blame.
> 
> Some years ago I conducted a comprehensive historical-grammatical study on this subject, which included a detailed section on the 3 NT references you mentioned in the OP. Once I have time to tidy it up a bit, I will send you a Personal Message with a link that will enable you to access it. Of course, just as with any study, you will have to judge its veracity for yourself, but I hope you will find it useful.



Thanks for your thoughts, Phil. I have been involved in discussions of baptism for the last 30 years. In discussing it once with a very good friend of our family who is also a pastor, he screamed "Heretic!" at me at the top of his lungs. Fortunately for God's grace, we are still very good friends. I realize this topic often brings heated discussions. Unless we as Christians practice discussing sensitive theological topics we will not grow in our abilities to do so. I believe it as Dr. John Gerstner who said that if you want to learn the most from Scripture, go to the topics of passages that trouble you the most. In the same way, we as God's people can learn the most when we work on topics that are the most sensitive. As long as we keep it under control. 

I look forward very much toward receiving the link to your material!

Herb


----------



## anotherpilgrim (Dec 6, 2012)

Wasnt this very topic thoroughly covered in the letters by E. B. Fairfield on baptism?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Dec 6, 2012)

"Whether the person baptized is to be wholly immersed, and that whether once or thrice, or whether he is only to be sprinkled with water, is not of the least consequence: churches should be at liberty to adopt either, according to the diversity of climates, although it is evident that the term _baptize_ means to immerse, and that this was the form used by the primitive church."- John Calvin, Institutes of the Christian Religion, Book Four, Chapter 15, Section 19


----------

